# Fall 2020 Kidding



## ALBoerGoats

I figured since we are only 5 weeks out from kidding that I should start a waiting thread!

Our first doe due is Hanna. She looked to have triplets or quads on her ultrasound at 45 days. Hoping it's twins or triplets lol. She had some lameness issues last year with only twins and I had to induce her. One was born dead. I'm hoping things will go smoother this year for her. I will most likely induce so she kids when I'm home in case of any issues. She is due September 13th. She is bred to Wild and these will be his first kids on the ground. She started developing an udder about 4 weeks ago. 
Pictures from today















And Wild the buck she is bred to








Coyote should also be due around the same time but not sure if she took or got bred later. Hasn't had any udder development yet but looks bred. She is also bred to Wild.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The rest of my does are bred to Electro and their due dates range from October-January.
Lucy, Magic, and Freesia would be due end of October. All look to have twins.























Justice would be due in November and has at least twins on ultrasound. She is actually bred to Wild not Electro. 









And then Flame who was supposed to be bred to an outside buck but aborted at 60 days. She has been bred back last week to Electro.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Did you give selenium?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm also going to breed my younger girls for a batch of Spring kids. Haven't decided who will be bred to who though yet. Though I am leaning towards Electro for these girls.

















And Electro


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Everyone gets a shot of selenium, vaccinated, and dewormed 30 days before breeding. All does
get a booster 30 days out from kidding.



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Did you give selenium?


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice herd! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh yes! I would definately breed those last 2 does to Electro! He is amazing!
I cant Wait to see what you get! Your Does are great! Wow...im excited for you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good pairings. 

Can't wait to see Electro kids.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Now those are some big ladies XD I love them I've been keeping up with you guys on facebook and get impressed everyday with your animals!


----------



## Goataddict

Beautiful herd and good pairing.

Can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you everyone! We are so excited about this kidding season. I feel that we have greatly improved our herd over the past year!
Magic is alreasy miserable but still has 2.5 months left. Hard to believe she's been in the diet/pasture only pen for the past two months. Don't think she dropped weight at all lol. She only had a single last year but looked to have at least twins or possibly triplets on ultrasound this year


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

You have beautiful animals! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Tanya

Your herd is so healthy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww poor baby...please sneak her a cookie for me. I know Magic would love one. Bless her heart. Cant wait to see the.kiddos!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Hanna is 4 weeks out now! She got her pre-kidding pampering today. And an ultrasound just because. If you look at the bottom right corner you can see a strong heartbeat on one of the kids. So far she has not had lameness issues so keeping my fingers crossed she won't this time.
Here's the video:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

How exciting! Can’t wait to see those babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooooohhhh how exciting. Cant wait to see those little ones. How many are you.seeing in the ultrasound?


----------



## Goataddict

Can't wait. How many did you see in the ultrasound.


----------



## SalteyLove

Exciting! Thanks for sharing the great photos


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.  (highfive)


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I saw what looked like 3 or 4 on ultrasound. Multiples for sure. That was at around 30-45 days. Now they are too big to count. 
I saw 4 sacs. 3 for sure had little peanuts in them not sure on the 4th one.












Goataddict said:


> Can't wait. How many did you see in the ultrasound.


----------



## Goataddict

Prays she has a text book easy kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you!

I do have a question concerning Magic. She is only about 80 days along and has become a tad lethargic and off by herself. She seems to be laying down a lot and not coming in with the herd for food. Is it too early for pregnancy toxemia? She's huge already and I'm concerned. Temp was 102.2. FAMACHA is a 1. No bloating or signs of respiratory distress. No injuries or swelling in the legs. Hooves look great and are trimmed every 6 weeks. She will eat if i bring her in towards the food.


----------



## toth boer goats

Maybe her rumen is off, give probiotics and give fortified vit B complex SQ for 3 days minimum. 

Energy requirements of pregnant does are highest during the last 6 weeks of pregnancy, so I think it is too soon.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> Maybe her rumen is off, give probiotics and give fortified vit B complex SQ for 3 days minimum.
> 
> Energy requirements of pregnant does are highest during the last 6 weeks of pregnancy, so I think it is too soon.


I went ahead and treated her with probiotics and the SQ vit B complex and she seems back to her normal self. Up and eating without encouragement. Thank you!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Poor Hanna is feeling a bit miserable in this heat. Can't say I blame her. I'm only 13 weeks pregnant but feel miserable as well lol. These pictures don't truly show how big she looks in person. Poor girl


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on your pregnancy! Yes..she does look miserable. The heat is brutal. A fan really helps..just moves the air ..to give her a liitle bit of comfort. I usually put.frozen water bottles in their water ..and where they lay down. Some of my girls snuggle up to the bottle. Some dont.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you both!
Here is a video of Magic from tonight. She is feeling better but oh, so round!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Only 2.5 more weeks for Hanna! I'm ready for babies!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Oh sometimes you just feel so bad for these ladies our girls are so done with being pregnant as Well XD


----------



## Tanya

And how is it going?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Tanya said:


> And how is it going?


Good so far, although Hanna does seem to be getting a bit sore on her feet. Hoping she will be fine for at least another 12 days. She has been slowly losing her mucus plug over the past couple days. 
















And then there's Magic who is about as wide as she is tall with 2 months to go still. Hoping for a doeling out of her to keep this year! She is starting to bag up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh look at all those cute good looking pregos! :great:I always think of the old tune....weebles wobble but they dont fall down. (shy) So exciting...cant:goatkiss: wait to see the kids!!!!:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

You can see here how she's starting to get gimpy. Not as bad as last year yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless her heart. That luggage is getting heavy. Trunks getting full...lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope she will be OK.

Do you think she may of been hit by another goat?
I see her limping on the front right?

Did you just trim her, she may have a stone bruise or has a sensitive hoof after trimming?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> Hope she will be OK.
> 
> Do you think she may of been hit by another goat?
> I see her limping on the front right?
> 
> Did you just trim her, she may have a stone bruise or has a sensitive hoof after trimming?


No, she did this last year too right before she kidded. Started getting gimpy about 3 weeks out. Not sure if it is from the extra weight of the kids or what. No swelling in any legs and no injuries. Trimmed her a few weeks ago and her hooves look good. She seems more sore today than yesterday.


----------



## Tanya

If there are moms on here, remember right before you had your baby you got so uncomfortable you walked like a duck and baby liked kicking you in the lungs. Now times that by 3 or 4?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, I understand that but I actually had to induce her early last year because she was completely down at the end and couldn't walk. There's uncomfortable and then there's just plain painful. She actually ended up losing one of her kids shortly before birth and I wouldn't doubt that it was from being down for a couple days before hand. 

I have an exact due date for her so I will induce early at day 145 if I absolutely have to. Hoping it doesn't come to that though. Would like them to cook for as long as possible. But either way I will be inducing on the 11th at the latest so I can be there to deliver if needed. Last year the dead kid jammed things up in the birth canal and we almost lost her and the other kid while I was at work. Her actual due date is the 12th so one day early will be fine.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This was her last year a week before she kidded. 3 days later she was down.


----------



## Tanya

Oh poor baby. Well I am sending love on angel wings and prayers. She will do well


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know your Does better than anyone else! Sounds like a great plan. Wishing you and her easy birthing &.healthy kidds!


----------



## toth boer goats

It is strange, I can't figure out why she is doing that, as she never did that when she was here. 
Not sure, maybe feeding schedule differences, perhaps? 

Have you been feeding grain throughout her pregnancy?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> It is strange, I can't figure out why she is doing that, as she never did that when she was here.
> Not sure, maybe feeding schedule differences, perhaps?
> 
> Have you been feeding grain throughout her pregnancy?


All my does get free choice oat/alfalfa. I start their grain about 6 weeks out from kidding. They also get free choice loose mineral. No other does have had this issue yet. So not sure what her deal is.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just guessing..her weight gain..on a hot rocky/ sandy surface..makes her.flesh inside her hooves tender. Like a pregnant woman, they walk differently due to weight gain. Tend to lose their balance. So the doe is getting sore feet from her weight dispersal in her body. Her fleshy part is.pulling from her inside hooves.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Just double checked my dates on when Hanna was bred. She is actually due the 9th and not the 12th. I had the wrong does breeding date stuck in my mind for some reason.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GOOD..I dont have to WAIT:waiting: as long ! Less days to worry about her....(blush)..(headsmash)
AND I GET TO SEE:hubbahubba: those kidds shes holding captive!!!!:nod:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Moers kiko boars* may be right.

I don't feed hay free choice, it is 1 x a day or less, depending on how much they waste, when the pasture is lush. 
When the pasture dries off and I have to feed them, 2 x a day, but it will be 2 x a day anyway, starting the last 2 months of pregnancy and they nibble in the pasture.

I start molasses grain type, 1 month prior, 1 x a day.
It is a small amount shared among them.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Hanna is officially at day 145 so she could really go anytime. Hoping she holds off until Monday at least since I work this weekend. Udder is beginning to tighten. Teats aren't strutted yet. Ligs are getting softer.


----------



## Tanya

And we wait with baited breath. Hope she holds out for you till Monday. Good luck..... Go Hannah


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Udder seems a bit fuller today and it looks like she's had some mucus discharge. Babies are starting to drop. Really hoping she holds out just a couple days lol. Especially with this heat wave we are going to have this weekend. 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice udder.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Trying to figure out if she is in early labor or if she's just overheated. It is 109 out today but she didn't have these issues a couple weeks ago during the last heat wave. Other does have increased respirations but none like this.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think I would get her in some shade with a fan blowing on her. Usually pregnant does run a few degrees warmer. Either if shes too hot , or.in early stages of labor..the fans air will help her cool down.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She has plenty of shade. With how hot it is a fan probably won't do much good besides blowing hot air on her. I've been putting cool rags on her. Don't want to shock her system too much by cold hosing her. Keeping a close eye on her until I leave for work.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..Ive used cold rags..mine just preferred the blowing air. Maybe a.mister or blowing over a bowl of ice..with a fan might help.
Bless her heart. I hope she does ok. Hopeing she holds off having kidds till you are off work & with her!. Good luck


----------



## ALBoerGoats

If she holds out she will be getting induced in the morning so that she kids on Tuesday. It will be at least 15 degrees cooler and I'll be off work the rest of the week. She seems to be doing better at the moment. Poor girl.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I dooo hope she holds out. Man I feel for these does in this heat. Its brutal. Yes..Im looking forward to that 15° drop! At least this evening will cool down some..that will help. 
Sending you prayers for an easy delivery & healthy kidds on Tuesday morning!


----------



## ksalvagno

Did you put out electrolyte water? That can really help in heat. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl, good advice given.
I would use a fan. 

Hope she is OK.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is she today? Our weather cooled off a little. I hope yours did also


----------



## toth boer goats

It is going to be very hot again today for her.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She doesn't seem as miserable today as yesterday. I induced her this morning when I got home from work so she should kid tomorrow evening. It will be 17 degrees cooler so much better.

My husband jokingly told me to just bring her in the house where it's cool. I guess he doesn't realize that I actually would:heehee:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh Im glad she is better...cant wait to see.her little ones! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Babies should be here within a few hours


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes looking good..so exciting :waiting:..ar least she waited for you...:waiting:..now...the real fun begins...:waiting::upset::waiting::haha:


----------



## toth boer goats

Bringing her inside. 
I think your husband would freak out, if she was inside, LOL. 

She is looking great, happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She is pretty restless and straining when she pees so shouldn't be too much longer! Going to give her some more time and then go in to see how dilated she is.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

As soon as i posted that she started pushing. About 5 minutes between pushes at the moment. Water hasn't broke yet. Can feel a bubble about a finger length in.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully all goes textbook.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

3 girls!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Pictures please:! Hows mom? She ok? Doing well? Cant wait to see the kidds...outside the bubble PLEASE! :haha:


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Congratulations!


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## KST Goat Farm

Oh! They are so cute. It has been way too long since I have seen babies. :inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh you are so lucky! 3 healthy beautiful DOELINGS! YAY:kid3::kid3::kid3::wow::wow::hubbahubba:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Unfortunately we lost the little one. She was fine and then when I went back out she was gone. She only weighed 3 lbs. But the other two are doing good so far.
I may end up keeping both since I sold their sire.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my
..im so sorry for your loss. What do the other 2 girls weigh? Are they eating & doing well? Which buck was their sire?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Other girls are 7 and 8 lbs. Both are up and eating well. Little one had been eating well too so not sure what happened. Wild is their sire.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well he sure imprinted those girls...They all look like mini wilds! They will be very nice does. Congrats!


----------



## Goataddict

So sorry you lost one.

But I am sure the other two doelings will turn out beautifully.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry for your loss. 

They are so cute, congrats.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The girls are doing great today!


----------



## LadySecret

OP your goats always look so good! I love how wide they already are! I’d keep both of them too


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You can definately see the "Wild" imprint on these adorable doelings! Congrats...very very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Magic, Justice and Lucy are the next 3 due.

Justice is a first timer due October 20th. She has no udder development yet. Looked to only have a single or maybe twins on ultrasound.

Magic and Lucy are both due on October 24th. Lucy's udder just started filling out. She is the one that had a c-section last year so hoping she will do fine this year. Looked to have a single or twins on ultrasound.

Magic has some major udder development and she is so round. Poor thing waddles everywhere. I had a possible earlier due date for her but I think the second one makes more sense. She aborted a pregnancy on May 6th and I saw possible breeding on the 11th but only one day. Then she for sure looked to get bred by Electro on the 27th along with Lucy. So I think the Electro date makes more sense. She looked to have 3 on ultrasound.
Here's Magic and Lucy


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh my Magic girl!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

SalteyLove said:


> Oh my Magic girl!


I feel bad for the poor girl lol she only had a big single last year and was nowhere near this big!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This was her last year before kidding and right after. Her udder wasn't much bigger than what it is now. 















And her buckling at 2 weeks from last year


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh my. That looks.painful to.me bless their hearts! I do hope the kiddings are easy and everybody is healthy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Hanna's girls are doing great. She just having issues keeping their butts clean because they are pooping A LOT. Like more than I've ever seen babies do. So I am going out every few hours to clean their bottoms and put A&D ointment on them. They are going to hate me lol.
Here is the dark headed one today. She has been named AL55 Heaven's on Fire. Or Heaven for short.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So...they are good eaters? Lol. She is adorable. So preciouse!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

They must be very good eaters lol yellow poop everywhere!


----------



## toth boer goats

:greatthumbup)


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Hanna's girls are doing great at 5 days old!


----------



## LadySecret




----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy and Magic are doing well. Lucy's udder has made great progress in the past few days.


----------



## SalteyLove

Both of Hanna's gals are beautiful but Heaven just particularly stands out to me from the pair!

Best wishes to Magic & Lucy


----------



## Tanya

What beautiful girls all round


----------



## toth boer goats

They are very nice.  (highfive)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What pretty doelings! They are looking really good. Your Does are looking ready! Once that udder fills...we will be checking you daily! Cant wait to see the little ones!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you all! Heaven is definitely my favorite out of the two


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes a cutie! What did you name the other doeling? Shes cute too.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I haven't come up with a registered name for the other one yet but I think im going to name her Angel. She is a super sweet girl. She's built nice to just a different style. She is longer bodied with a little less width than Heaven but I think she will turn out nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

So adorable.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here are more pictures of the girls. I did put Angel up for sale but secretly hoping she doesn't sell lol. I would be perfectly fine with keeping her. She's really coming into herself.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are ADORABLE! SOOOO.CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So, I was offered this girl yesterday. Went to look at her today and she's even nicer in person. Super long bodied with good width. I think i am going to bring her home lol. I'm just trying to decide if I should breed her to Electro or maybe Lap AI her. Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno

Really nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How old is she? Just guessing 4? She looks really nice. I would go Electro. Hes very defined..and I think the kidds would be massive with very nice definition. And Lap Ai..is better..but still not 100%. 
Just my guess.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> How old is she? Just guessing 4? She looks really nice. I would go Electro. Hes very defined..and I think the kidds would be massive with very nice definition. And Lap Ai..is better..but still not 100%.
> Just my guess.


She is actually a yearling. Born February 2019.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Actually, I may have to take her up to Oregon for a date with this guy! My only doe that was bred to an outside buck lost her kids a few months ago so it would be nice to have some kids that would be completely unrelated so that I could possibly keep a buckling.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow....wow....Hes a pretty BUCK! could I ask who he is? And if that girl is a yearling...She is going to be HUGH at 3. Wow...keep me posted. I would love to see pics of what you decide.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

His name is Almosta Megastar. Here is his pedigree. He is 2 years old.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is full of good bloodlines. All the ennoblements..he looks really nice. Now if her lines arent too close to his..Youve got it made. But I dont envy your choice between the two bucks. I understand you want an outside buckling..that makes sense. And if its doelings..you could put them with your Electro. Once they are old enough. Sounds like a good plan. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Tanya

What beauty


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The girls are growing fast! The light headed one is sold and will be going to Arizona!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh they are adorable...I hope they are very good to her.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

How early have you guys had a doe start losing her mucus plug?


----------



## toth boer goats

A month, sometimes a bit earlier.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Ok, seems like Magic is starting to loose hers. Keeping a close eye on her since she could have two different due dates. So far she seems to be doing ok. Just scared of pregnancy toxemia with how big she is.


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya, they keep us on our toes.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

These girls are about 3 weeks out now! Magic has mucus just pouring out of her when she pees. Poor girl.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...soooooo exciting...can't wait!:waiting::waiting::waiting::upset:


----------



## ksalvagno

Looking big! Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee

That's one big mama!! I love that second one, she's got a really pretty and sweet face! 

That big buck up there, man he is beautiful.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The land whale, Magic. Udder has grown considerably in the past 24 hrs. Not sure how she will make it 2 more weeks... mucus is still steadily flowing lol


----------



## SalteyLove

Land whale!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

SalteyLove said:


> Land whale!!!


That's what I said too! Poor girl lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Man o man..she is huge
Bless her heart. I hope she continues to do well. Can't wait to see.how many she has.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

A comparison of her on the day she kidded last year and this morning.


----------



## Tanya

Almost there


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Comparing.pictures..babies haven't dropped yet....soooooo close....soooooo exciting! :neat:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She's pretty miserable tonight. Lots of stargazing. She nibbles on food a little bit but not much. She has no hind end left lol


----------



## Tanya

Aw. How uncomfortable. Soon momma goat. Soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Man o.man..she is FULL on kidds! Looks like she might be starting to drop. Bless her heart. I feel sorry for them when they get that big.


----------



## Boers4ever

How is magic today?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Babies having definitely dropped. Her spine is sticking up a bit and her sides are starting to hollow out. Ligaments are definitely significantly softer. Strings of mucus are coming out. And her poor vulva just kinda gapes open.






















Lucy has a nice udder going. But her ligaments are still fully there so I'm sure she is due on the later date. Her belly hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## Boers4ever

Sounds like Magic will be have some babies really soon! Yay!


----------



## Boers4ever

How are the girls?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Girls are good. No action yet so Magic is definitely due on the second due date I had for her which means she was definitely bred by Electro. Poor girl has 1 more week. I will be inducing both her and Lucy on day 148 next week. Mainly doing that so I can be there for Lucy since she had a c-section last year. But also a little concerned of what Magic is carrying lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my. She looks so uncomfortable. Bless her heart. I can not wait to see your.kidds...so.next week? Yay! Good luck!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

How are the girls doing today?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Girls are doing good. Bellies have dropped on both. Lucy is stringing mucus today. Especially when she pees. Magic doesn't look very pregnant anymore from behind since they have dropped. Lucy is looking pretty posty behind which is a change. I weighed both of them today and they are both 200-205 lbs each. It will be interesting to see how much baby weight they are carrying lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looking Good Ladies! :inlove:
Can't wait to see those hostages!:inlove:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Pretty miserable tonight. Lots of stretching. Babies must be in an uncomfortable position.


----------



## Boers4ever

Well did she keep them hostage through the night?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She did keep them in overnight. She has lots of goo this morning.


----------



## Goataddict

Good luck!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Can't wait until we see the hostages!


----------



## toth boer goats

Getting there.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Putting the kidding camera back up today in case the brats decide to go this weekend while I'm at work lol. Luckily my husband is off and will be able to help if there is an issue much to his dismay. He's not big into delivering the babies but will do it if it needs to be done.
Her vulva is even more swollen than it was this morning. Poor girl lol. She did not look this ready last year until the very day she kidded.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww poor baby. She is soooo ready. I'm excited for you
Sorry you have to work this weekend. I'm glad your hubby steps up. I'm sure he will do.just.great!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Kidding camera is up and running!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good...I'll get the.popcorn. time to watch Goat T.V. !


----------



## ALBoerGoats

We have our birth coach on hand tonight lol.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Magic's udder looks significantly fuller to me tonight. What do you guys think? Lots of tail wagging, stomping, and grinding teeth.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...THE DOCTOR IS IN THE GOAT.HOUSE! READY TO HELP! :heehee:
Her udder looks tighter..bless her heart! 
Wishing you the best.of everything going easy and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is getting closer.

And she has a good little mentor there.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, forgot to mention, I did gently check for dilation and she is 2-3 fingers dilated so I'm thinking it will be the night! Though I know women can sit at that for awhile lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, she is close for sure.
Happy kidding.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Babies! I know I'm probably crazy staying up at this time but whenever we have a doe ready to kid I sleep in the barn and wait lol but that has saved 2 kids already from dying in the mom. I guess that's why I'm always on night duty cause I never sleep lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I will definitely be up all night. She's very restless and having visible contractions. Up and down every 5 minutes. I will go out and check in another hour. Watching her on camera for now.


----------



## Tanya

Good luck.


----------



## Boers4ever

Babies babies babies??!!!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Nice! Its time for the babies I hope her kidding went good and no having to pull kids or worst case a c-section


----------



## Tanya

Aw cant wait to see pictures


----------



## toth boer goats

How is she doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Still hanging on. Super uncomfortable but not serious about anything. Dang goat!


----------



## toth boer goats

(console)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Any Kidds? :goatkiss:How is she?


----------



## mariella

I was looking for your thread everywhere! I'm just in time!


----------



## Boers4ever

Babies yet?!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Nope, same so far.

I know when Lucy went into labor last year and stalled multiple times my vet had said she saw an article about does being able to stall their labor if there are malpositioned babies or some other issue.

That might be the case here I'm thinking with Magic. She has not dilated any further but she is also not in distress at all. She is uncomfortable obviously but not in pain. No baby in the birth canal. No pushing at all unless my fingers are in. Water has not broke. So I think we are going to give her until Monday AM and then induce if no progress. Obviously we will do something sooner if needed. But if there is no distress then she is OK. Saw heartbeats on ultrasound so that is good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Poor babies! I'm so glad you are so informed and take such good care of them. They.look full o babies !


----------



## Tanya

Aw they look so uncomfortable


----------



## Goataddict

They look so uncomfortable. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy was pretty much like this all night lol


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow they are keeping those little hoppers hostage for as long as possible aren’t they!


----------



## toth boer goats

Don't let her lay on her side for too long. 

Dilated but nothing happening is a bit concerning.


----------



## Tanya

How are your two goat mommas doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

We are watching Magic very closely for any signs of infection with her cervix being open. They are both doing well this morning and were let out to get some much needed exercise.


----------



## goatblessings

Wishing you all the best. Hang in there - you are so wonderful to care for them to the utmost.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! They are enjoying the big bale of hay today.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Good luck. I hope no ill will happens. Cant wait to see babies.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Magic's ligaments are completely gone this morning and she has more mucus. Everytime she coughs pee shoots about 3 ft out lol poor girl. Hoping today will be the day.


----------



## mariella

I will wait patiently to see babies... Are they here yet?


----------



## Boers4ever

Today will be the day! I can feel it!!


----------



## Tanya

Are they here yet?


----------



## Tanya

Are they here yet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Nothing yet


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## Tanya

Why are we waiting? She is really drawing out. Talk to her. Tell her there are hooooooommmmmmmmmmmaaaaaannnnsssss who cant wait. "Says the brat here in SA"


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are the girls today? Did you induce? I'm waiting:waiting:...ohhhh so impatiently...lol lol ..I hope all is doing Great! Please keep me.informed...and dont spare the(pic)


----------



## Boers4ever

Soooo waiting patiently.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Still nothing lol she is laying out there quietly!(doh) I will be inducing both at around 4:30 today. That should have them kid about 4:30 Wednesday morning. Sooner if things are already moving.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Ok, I gave them their shots a little earlier than planned. So we should have babies by Wednesday morning around 2:30ish or earlier.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Poor Magic is definitely in early labor and feeling it.


----------



## Tanya

Poor magic. I pray everything goes smoothly


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope not too early.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

ksalvagno said:


> I hope not too early.


Not early-term labor. Like stage 1 early labor lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh. Good luck!


----------



## Boers4ever

Ooh post lots of pictures! Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope everything goes well, poor girl.


----------



## Tanya

Good luck.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm sure she is going to be so happy to get those babies out. I've never seen her so huge. This was them both at about 6 am. They are now getting more serious. It's a slow labor with inducing but they should go within the next 12 hrs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending prayers of a healthy easy birthing! That's moms & babies all get here healthy & happy. You are in my thoughts. Can't wait to see your surprises!


----------



## Tanya

Its like waiting for a birthday prezent. You know some one got you sumfing but you cannot for the life of you wait to get your hands on it. Good luck. I pray they are all healthy and safe


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Any kids yet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! No kids yet but she's definitely getting more serious. Visible contractions for sure. I did do a cervical check on her. No baby in the canal yet


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Didn't finish that post lol. She is much looser in there than before so I assume she will go within the next 6 hrs. Her ligaments are gone

Lucy is all over me now which is how she gets when she is close. Her udder has gotten huge. Twice the size it was last year with her single doeling. Her ligaments have softened significantly and her vulva is much more relaxed though I did not check for dilation on her.


----------



## Boers4ever

Yay babies coming!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh it's getting exciting ...should we start the coffee? Is it going to be a late night.birthing???


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Yes were getting closer any significant progress after your last post?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Checked dilation on both. Magic is almost fully dilated but Don't feel a baby or a bubble on the other side. Her contractions are definitely getting stronger. I'm thinking she's trying to move a baby into place. 

Lucy is about 2 fingers dilated and a believe i felt a bubble on the other side so that is a relief! She is also having contractions but not has strong. 

They are almost 30 hrs post Dex and Lute shots. Every doe I have induced has gone at about 33-36 hrs post shots.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

ALBoerGoats said:


> Checked dilation on both. Magic is almost fully dilated but Don't feel a baby or a bubble on the other side. Her contractions are definitely getting stronger. I'm thinking she's trying to move a baby into place.
> 
> Lucy is about 2 fingers dilated and a believe i felt a bubble on the other side so that is a relief! She is also having contractions but not has strong.
> 
> They are almost 30 hrs post Dex and Lute shots. Every doe I have induced has gone at about 33-36 hrs post shots.


Looks like your in for a long night, I hope thats all what magics doing is moving the babies but exciting that Lucy's is going all good!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Looks like your in for a long night, I hope thats all what magics doing is moving the babies but exciting that Lucy's is going all good!


Ya I'm hoping there's not a tangled mess of babies in there for sure.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Ok, now I'm thinking Lucy will go first. She is talking a lot and having some pretty good contractions! Ligaments are completely gone now.
Udder is even more full.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Can’t wait to see those babies!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy is getting down to business. Definitely more dilated.

While I was out there Electro happened to wonder over to the fence and I noticed what looked like blood by his mouth. So, I caught him and took a look. He definitely had an abscess that blew out. I didn't notice it before because it is right near his mouth where his beard starts to get super thick. And now I'm freaking out! This isn't a typical CL location right? The exudate was somewhat thick but looked pink from blood. No strong smell. Not a big abscess. Like the size of the tip of my thumb. I'm definitely sending it off for testing but it's too late to save anyone from exposure to whatever it is. No one else has had abcesses and they have all tested negative for CL.

Well, I guess Lucy did have an abscess in a similar location as him over a year ago but I lanced it and got a foxtail out of it.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This shows where it's at and the exudate


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, and we have this now!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Ouch! It’s always a possibility, but I highly doubt it. Sending it in for testing is a smart move to be on the safe side.

Yay! Cannot wait to see what you get. I’m working midnight shift, so I’ll be here for your updates lol.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy just had this half grown single buckling. Had to help her but she did well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Magic is not dilating. She has amber goo but I can only get 3 fingers in her cervix. A baby is right there but can get through. It is still in it's sac.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

He’s beautiful!

Do you have any calcium drench?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Oh no that's not good I hope shes doing better now with our girl she was fully dilated and everything but first little girl had her legs back so mama couldn't push her out


----------



## Tanya

ALBoerGoats said:


> Lucy just had this half grown single buckling. Had to help her but she did well.
> View attachment 189917
> View attachment 189919
> View attachment 189921


Only half grown. He is so cute


----------



## Goataddict

How is Magic?

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Tanya

I hope magic is doing better?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Very thankful for such an amazing vet!

Poor Magic had to have an emergency c-section. She had what looked to be a bad uterine infection. The cotyledons of the placenta looked infected and were falling off. The placenta was basically just coming apart in our hands. Very unhealthy looking. It's amazing that they even made it to term.

But all 3 babies and Magic are doing great! She is a fantastic mom and is accepting all 3 and trying to steal Lucy's baby despite having just had major surgery. She had 2 doelings and a buckling (spot on his back).

Rough night but worthing saving all four!


----------



## Goataddict

Thank God really for a good vet 

I am glad Magic and her triplets are doing well.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

ALBoerGoats said:


> Very thankful for such an amazing vet!
> 
> Poor Magic had to have an emergency c-section. She had what looked to be a bad uterine infection. The cotyledons of the placenta looked infected and were falling off. The placenta was basically just coming apart in our hands. Very unhealthy looking. It's amazing that they even made it to term.
> 
> But all 3 babies and Magic are doing great! She is a fantastic mom and is accepting all 3 and trying to steal Lucy's baby despite having just had major surgery. She had 2 doelings and a buckling (spot on his back).
> 
> Rough night but worthing saving all four!
> 
> View attachment 189923
> View attachment 189925
> View attachment 189927
> View attachment 189929
> View attachment 189931
> View attachment 189933
> View attachment 189935


Wonderful they all made it but thats pretty weird never heard of a placenta just falling apart huh


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Wonderful they all made it but thats pretty weird never heard of a placenta just falling apart huh


It was pretty bad. Most likely had Placentitis.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

There were cotyledons from the placenta scattered all over the garage floor. Vet said she had never seen that happen.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Its pretty scary to know it could cut off their life nurtients, I'm currently researching about it to know pretty interesting yet sad at the same time


----------



## CountyLineAcres

So happy for a good outcome!


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow I’m sorry she had to have a c section! But I’m soooo happy that she and all the babies are ok!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

So glad to hear it all worked out!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Congratulations on the new buckling and triplets! How is Magic doing ?


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry she had to have a c-section, hope she will be OK. 
Sounds like she is a miracle along with her surviving babies. 

On Electro, I doubt it is CL. 
But glad you are sending it in for testing to verify. 

Congrats on all the beautiful kids.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Everyone is doing great this morning! Magic is doing really well


----------



## GodsGarden

Magic sounds like an amazing doe! Glad they are all doing good still. Beautiful and cute kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad things are OK.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...I'm so happy for you! Thanks to God for a good vet and healthy Does! You did :great:! Amazing catch on Magic and getting her to the Vet! You deserve an AWARD! :goodjob:
I know you are exhausted..but thankyou for all the education and BEAUTIFUL KIDS!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Pictures of Magic's babies today


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy's 13 lb monster!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And Magic is doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh those Beautiful babies!!! I'm so glad Magic is doing :great:! I hope you are also!


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm a bit late to the party! Wow what a climax this thread has. Such beautiful babies. So happy everyone is doing great!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, and some updated pictures of hanna's girls. Their ADG is 0.8 at 1.5 months old.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very very nice doelings!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

More pictures of babies.
Lucy's boy, Brutus






















And the rest of the cuties


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## GodsGarden

So cute! Thanks for sharing. Seeing such cuteness always brightens my day.


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow what cutie pies!! I’m glad Magic is doing well. Lucy’s baby is a big boy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh how adorable! Thankyou soooo much for sharing those pictures. Nothing like the joy of new life. So glad they are here and so healthy. I hope both Does are doing well. And your Little Man is so cute!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Babies are growing like crazy! I was debating on keeping Lucy's boy for myself but decided to list him and he sold within 2 hrs!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And all 4 of the cuties yesterday morning


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww so glad to see them so healthy & happy. Congrats on your sale. Very nice kids!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I did buy this boy today! Since he is unrelated to everything here except Diamond. I think he will cross well on Electro daughters when that time comes! He is sired by my previous buck, Cash. He was born today and weighed in at 11 lbs. He is a beefcake already. Excuse the tape on his ears, he had some horizontal folds. I attached his parents pedigrees as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes a chunk! The sires grandparents are the same as one of my bucks. Ruger got around...lol
Hes a nice looking guy. Good luck with him!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

He sure is a cutie! Can’t wait to see how he grows.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous as always!
I just love baby boers, they're such personalities and have that innocent goofy look. 
Your sons growing like a weed too...what do you put in their water?  lol. He's such a great goatherd! What a lucky little guy to have so many friends to play with. Your herds looking great!


----------



## GodsGarden

No wonder Brutus sold. He looks so nice for a baby that little chunk, lol. Cute new little buckling too. Have you got a name for him yet? And hows super mom Magic doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

GodsGarden said:


> No wonder Brutus sold. He looks so nice for a baby that little chunk, lol. Cute new little buckling too. Have you got a name for him yet? And hows super mom Magic doing?


His registered name will be "Flash My Cash" and I will call him Flash for short.

Unfortunately, it looks like Magic has a uterine infection and possibly an abscess along her incision. I am starting her on antibiotics today. She's acting great but she is having green vaginal discharge. And she has what looks like a mass where her incision is. I thought it was a hernia at first but it definitely does not feel like it. Vet is having me do a surgical scrub on it and poke a needle near the bottom away from the incision to see what is in it. Of it is pus then obviously an abscess. If it is just serous fluid then no issue. The incision itself actually looks really good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I hope all goes well with her. Sending prayers for her healing
(pray)


----------



## mariella

For the uterine infection, you can feed her Red raspberry leaf and Boneset herb to help clean it out quickly. You can also keep her on the antibiotics while giving them they just help speed things along.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This is what I'm getting out of it. And blood.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Guess once the vet tests it. They can give you what you need to.heal.it.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, poor baby! I really hope that she gets better quickly and the antibiotics take care of the infections.
Prayers heading your way!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Would be giving high garlic doses of 3-4 cloves a day. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

May need a drain tube inserted.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I lanced it last night at vet's recommendation. It has not filled up again today. It is looking better. Though she hates me now and wants nothing to do with me. Poor girl.


----------



## ksalvagno

Poor thing. Glad it didn't refill.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sometimes you just have to play the bad guy. She'll forgive you soon. I'm so glad it's not refilling, she should feel better now the extra pressure and weight is off her surgical area. Poor baby!
Extra neck scratches and animal cookies for being a good brave girl!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: Good work. 
Now hopefully she can heal.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Poor Magic presented with what looks like severe bottle jaw today. Swelling is almost to the point where her airway is compromised. She got dewormed and started on red cell. Also got a shot of Dex for the inflammation, vitamin B, and switched on to a new antibiotic. She is on Excenel now instead of nuflor. She is eating and drinking but is miserable. Milk production has dropped drastically.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl.
You did the right thing in treating her.
Now it is wait for things to work and for her swelling to subside.
Color isn't too bad thank goodness.

Is she eating and drinking?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She is still eating and drinking. The swelling is slightly better today and she feels well enough to run from me lol. Milk production is still low though.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

One of our next does due, Freesia. Should be due end of January. Looking like possibly another set of triplets! She has been on mostly just pasture with oat hay as well. And she's quite round already. She is bred to Electro


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor baby! Three months to go and that big already..ouch!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Triplets???looks like more to me..or shes going to deliver earlier. Wow..poor thing. 
I'm so glad you have Majic . You are doing great with her. Bless her heart. I.hope she is better soon


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I ultrasounded both Coyote and Freesia last night. They are too far along now to accurately count babies but Freesia definitely has at least two in there. And I believe Coyote does too. You can see 2 different umbilical cords here on Freesias. They are both due on January 26th. Right when I go on maternity leave.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Brutus is getting big!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Awwwwwe he is handsome!


----------



## MellonFriend

I think you mean getting bigger! He was big when he popped out! :heehee: What a handsome face.


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


He is going to be a big muscled buck when he matures.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww..why do they have to lose that BABY face? So precious. Yes he will be a muscled up big buck.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Update on Magic and the babies. I officially pulled two babies as they were freezing the other night and clearly not getting enough to eat from her. They are doing great now! Living in my front bathroom at night since it's been in the 20s lol and eating like pigs. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















And then there's Magic, who started having massive diarrhea again yesterday. Ran a fecal on her today which revealed no parasites but she does have a count of 5,050 EPG of coccidia. So she has been started on 5 days of corid. Her incision also filled back up with gunk the other day so I lanced it a second time. Drained it all and flushed it. Then noticed it filled back up yet again today. Vet told me to go ahead and take all her stitches out to help it drain. cycle bottom half of it completely popped open and allowed it to drain more. Then I noticed tissue like pus in there and sent the picture to the vet. She had me dig in there and pull all that stuff out and flush it really well. It is a huge pocket in there where the infection was but luckily it was just under that first layer of skin and not deeper!!! First picture is before cutting open. Second is the big glob. And last is after it was all clean.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, half the glob of tissue/pus pulled out


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh geez. Bless your heart. That was hard to do. How is she now? I'm sure without all that infection she will be feeling better. Those kids are beautiful..human & caprine. Love the pictures.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job on getting the goo out, it had to be a relief for poor Magic. Maybe now she can start feeling better. 
All three babies are adorable! I’ll bet your little one loves having a couple of 4footed friends to play with in the house.
Too cute!


----------



## ksalvagno

Poor thing. I hope she heals fully. The kids are adorable.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Poor girl. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad you got that out of there.

She should heal now.

Good to see the babies doing well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Update
Magic has healed up nicely! And she has also started to put some weight back on that she lost from the cocci. And her milk production has gone up! I sold her red doeling as a bottle baby but she is feeding the other two. They also have access to a lambar which helps them.

I ultrasounded Astoria, Jaeger and Annie today. All three are pregnant and due first week of March! Astoria and Jaeger looked to have twins and Annie looks to have triplets!


----------



## Tanya

Good job


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news!


----------



## MellonFriend

It's good to here that Magic is on the mend.:great:


ALBoerGoats said:


> I ultrasounded Astoria, Jaeger and Annie today. All three are pregnant and due first week of March!


My girls are due then too! (woo)


----------



## toth boer goats

Very good hearing that, good work.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So happy for you guys. Im glad magic is doing well. So exciting to hear.of your twins & triplets on their way! :wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Updated pictures of Brutus! Wish I would have kept him but his new owners are pretty excited about him so that makes me happy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And the girls due in January are starting to bag up nicely! Both are quite round lol even the little doe due in February is starting a nice little udder.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looking Good!


----------



## toth boer goats

All looking good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How are your girls doing?


----------



## daisysmaid

Those bellies are sooooo cute!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Coyote and Freesia are about 2 weeks out now! 















Queen is about 5 weeks out! This is the young one that got bred and looked to have 3 or 4 on ultrasound. She is round but not overly huge so I'm hoping it's just twins!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The girls are looking quite round! A little concerned with how little Coyote's udder is but she is a first timer so she could get big at the last minute.


----------



## GodsGarden

Round! They are walking houses! Lol And what a cute udder. Even though I know it isn't what we want to see it still is cute.


----------



## LisaCan89

ALBoerGoats said:


> The girls are looking quite round! A little concerned with how little Coyote's udder is but she is a first timer so she could get big at the last minute.
> View attachment 194373
> View attachment 194375
> View attachment 194377


My lamancha didn't have much of an udder. A bit bigger then that but I have a pic just 4 day's before she delivered and I would have never guessed she was near her DD it blew up day of.


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Ok, Queen does look quite round to me now with about 4 weeks left. I'm a bit nervous as she is so young. Her udder is bigger than Coyote's already. I have an exact due date for her so I will be inducing her. Especially since she is due just 5 days before me!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Miss Queen's bump from the side. Poor girl is quite round.


----------



## SalteyLove

All will go great! With the caprine birthings and your own!

I can't wait to see all the babies


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Miss Freesia is definitely getting close! She should be at day 144 today. She is super posty in the hindend compared to normal and she has no tailhead left. Ligaments are pretty much gone. And lots of mucus discharge. Udder could fill up more but definitely more full than yesterday.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Coyote's udder is slowly making progress. She will probably go next week. Her ligaments are still there. She did get bred a day or two later than Freesia did.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Contractions every 2 minutes! Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## SalteyLove

Is it Freesia?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

SalteyLove said:


> Is it Freesia?


Yes!


----------



## LisaCan89

ALBoerGoats said:


> Contractions every 2 minutes! Shouldn't be long now.
> View attachment 195033


Yay!!! Release those babies!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Triplets! The girl came out first and was a frank breech so I had to push her back in and find her back legs. Finally got her out after a couple minutes. The boys came out perfectly.


----------



## LisaCan89

ALBoerGoats said:


> Triplets! The girl came out first and was a frank breech so I had to push her back in and find her back legs. Finally got her out after a couple minutes. The boys came out perfectly.
> View attachment 195055


Congratulations!!! You're a pro. I'm always amazed at how big Boer babies come out.


----------



## GodsGarden

Yay! Triplets! Congratulations and good job to you and Freesia.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

All babies and mom are doing great! Unfortunately, I found that the biggest boy has a parrot mouth. Vet doesn't think it is genetic since neither Freesia or Electro have passed this issue on before. We are thinking she got ahold of a toxic plant sometime during early gestation. I will be walking the fields to see if there is any out there that may be. Luckily he eats just fine. He will be a wether and we will process him ourselves when he is big enough.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, and the other two have perfect bites.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm thinking Coyote will have triplets as well. Her ligaments have softened slightly, vulva is more relaxed but her udder is still pathetic.


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## ALBoerGoats

Twins! The girl came out first. She was in the perfect position but is huge! Took a good 15 minutes of pulling to finally get her big head out. Boy shot out with one leg back unassisted. Poor Coyote

It was probably quite amusing to see this 9 months pregnant lady laying on the ground trying to help deliver this goat

I'm definitely going to be sore after that one!

Girl is in the first picture.


----------



## Tanya

Goodness. He is a big one. Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, precious.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Astoria and Jaeger are due tomorrow!


----------



## SalteyLove

Forget those gorgeous preggos - LOOK AT THAT GRASS!! 

But really, best wishes for Jaeger and Astoria, they are looking great.


----------



## Goataddict

ALBoerGoats said:


> Astoria and Jaeger are due tomorrow!
> View attachment 200219
> View attachment 200221
> View attachment 200223
> View attachment 200225


Best of luck


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww look at those preggos. So cute. Ones udder looks more ready than the other. Good luck! Praying for a healthy happy, easy kidding!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Huge set of twins for Jaeger!

A doeling and a buckling (more white on his head). Both are easily over 10 lbs each. I don't like the big babies usually but Jaeger made it look easy, kidding unassisted.

Astoria is in early labor.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww cute.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

These are definitely nice babies! Very happy with what Electro has produced for us this year!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww very nice kidds! They are healthy and vocal I see...lol 
Just Beautiful!:goatkiss:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous kids! Wow they’re huge (I’m used to little nigies) but they look happy and healthy! I hope you’re not over doing it yourself. Didn’t you just have your own little one? 
Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats

Electro does produce very well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Astoria had a huge single doeling! Tough delivery because of her size. I thought I was pulling a dead baby because her tongue was purple/ grey and there was no movement. But thankfully she is ok!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww so pretty! Glad all is well!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! What a sweet face. She’s adorable. What a happy ending to a scary birth. Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So, Astoria is the doe who had a partial abortion back in January. After passing a healthy placenta yesterday, she had this coming out. Looks to be decaying tissue/placenta. Probably what she had tried to abort back in January. She still hasn't passed it as of this morning. So, vet advised me to flush her uterus with warm saline. Has anyone flushed a uterus before?


----------



## GoofyGoat

You can use A quart of warm saline solution with a dose of LA200 mixed in, or a uterine bolus. I use a kid feeding tube with a 60cc syringe attached. Insert the feeding tube in about 8-10” and hold the syringe with the plunger out about 6-7” above the does tail. Gently pour in the solution and it will dribble out. If you’re adding the LA200 do it at the last bit of warm water so it stays in the uterus.
It will feel good to her so she shouldn’t squirm too much.
I hope she feels better.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

GoofyGoat said:


> You can use A quart of warm saline solution with a dose of LA200 mixed in, or a uterine bolus. I use a kid feeding tube with a 60cc syringe attached. Insert the feeding tube in about 8-10" and hold the syringe with the plunger out about 6-7" above the does tail. Gently pour in the solution and it will dribble out. If you're adding the LA200 do it at the last bit of warm water so it stays in the uterus.
> It will feel good to her so she shouldn't squirm too much.
> I hope she feels better.


Thank you! Super helpful. I will definitely try it with the uterine bolus. Vet did not want me to give antibiotics yet as it could prolong release of placenta tissue which is the opposite of what we want. She said if she starts showing signs of infection then definitely do antibiotics but wait for now.


----------



## GoofyGoat

ALBoerGoats said:


> Thank you! Super helpful. I will definitely try it with the uterine bolus. Vet did not want me to give antibiotics yet as it could prolong release of placenta tissue which is the opposite of what we want. She said if she starts showing signs of infection then definitely do antibiotics but wait for now.


I'm glad it helped. Just dissolve the bolus in a small amount of water and use it at the end so she gets the benefits of it.
I found a grain or other nibble distraction helpful but if you have a restraint you can do it without much help.
Good luck.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Did the lavage and I think she definitely enjoyed it since she didn't move at all. It seems to be working. She passed the stuff that was hanging out and is now having a lot more discharge.


----------



## GoofyGoat

ALBoerGoats said:


> Did the lavage and I think she definitely enjoyed it since she didn't move at all. It seems to be working. She passed the stuff that was hanging out and is now having a lot more discharge.


That's fantastic! I'm so glad it helped. You can do it again if needed but hopefully you won't have to.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is super good news.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s Astoria today?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Astoria is doing great today! No signs of infection at all.


----------



## GoofyGoat

That’s great news! Aw, they look so adorable together! What a great outcome


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful picture!


----------



## toth boer goats

What a beautiful picture.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Queen's preemie triplets are now a month old! This is the doeling from her that I am keeping and I just love her!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Annie just kidded with triplets. Honestly thought she only had one in there. Little guy is 2.6 lbs.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! Congratulations they’re so cute! That little guy is nigie sized, he’s such a cute pipsqueek!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love that doeling your keeping. Nice backend!!! Love the triplets..too cute!


----------



## SalteyLove

ALBoerGoats said:


> Annie just kidded with triplets. Honestly thought she only had one in there. Little guy is 2.6 lbs.
> View attachment 201229
> View attachment 201231


Wow 2.6!! Never seen one born that small! What are the weights on the other two? Gorgeous long capes and so cute they are all so consistent!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The other two weighed in at 4.5 and 5 lbs. They may be a tad premature so they all got dex. Here he is next to his 5 lb brother.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Little guy is doing great today!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So, as far as I knew I only had one more doe due in April. Well, Lucy and Hanna had other plans. 

They were looking rather round so I ultrasounded both and sure enough they somehow got bred after weaning their kids. Assuming when I was on modified bed rest.

Lucy looks to be around 90 days bred on ultrasound so I'm assuming she is due early May. Hanna looks to be pretty far along so I assume she will kid within a month.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sneaky girls having dates when momma was resting..shame on them!
Oh well, maybe you’ll get some more doelings to go with pipsqueek and his brother.
They’re looking great, I’m glad they’re doing so well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like that little man! Hes honna be a fighter for sure! So glad hes doing well. Wonder how big he will get? onder:


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad the wee ones are doing well. 


Oh my, those bad girls getting bred behind your back, shame on them.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Well, we almost lost Arlo today. I went out between bottle feedings to find him cold and almost lifeless. Took his temp and it wouldn't even register on the thermometer. Spent almost 2 hrs warming him up and finally got him up to 102. He is doing much better this evening, thank goodness!

Hanna is looking quite round. She may be bigger this time than she was with her triplets. Her udder doesn't look close though. I assume she'll go mid April. Lucy looks like she will just have another single which seems to be her thing. And Diamond, who is due mid April, looks to be right on track for twins.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hanna is looking good.

Glad you caught the kid in time, hopefully is doing OK.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh no...is Arlo ok? Do you know what happened? Im hopeing he is better and continues to be better. 
Hanna looks ready...bless her heart. And I get to look forward to more wee ones from you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hanna looks ready! Looking forward to see more wee ones comeing from your girls. 
How is Arlo? Is he doing better?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Arlo is doing great today. Acting like nothing happened and pigging out. Happy he made it!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh thank goodness, nice save! I’ll bet that was scary! Poor baby.
Hanna’s looking good, she’s huge already, maybe Easter babies is my guess.


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad things are OK.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Looks like Lucy is due sooner than I thought too. Her udder has filled up quite a bit since last week! And her vulva is way loose too. She may be due before Hanna at this point. They do look pretty good for just having been on pasture since weaning their kids. They started getting hay about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

A picture of Arlo from yesterday. He's doing great now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww he is Gorgeous!:hubbahubba: Quite the stance. Im not seeing a little bit of BUCK ATTITUDE am I? :devil:


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, good to hear he is doing well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So, I'm thinking Hanna and Lucy will kid around Easter. Hanna definitely looks round enough to have another set of triplets in there. Lucy will probably have a single but I hope for twins.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those wee ones would make adorable Easter gifts!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

These girls are so round!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They all look like they swallowed balloons!😂🤣😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣 Lots & lots of wee ones in their! Cant wait to see them! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, they are round beach balls, LOL.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Hanna is so round! She is definitely slow moving these days lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless her heart. Thats alot on 4 small.hooves!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## ALBoerGoats

Diamond had a single buck kid. Looks about 2 weeks early. Not sure if he will make it or not. Trying to keep temp up. He is fiesty with a suck reflex.


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending prayers. With my.premies I had to keep them warm. They also slept all day, only woke to eat.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I don't think he's going to make it😢
Lots of fluid draining out of his nose and mouth this morning. Temp keeps dropping and he doesn't look good. Been up all night with him.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. It is so hard when they are premature.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

We lost him. His lungs just weren't ready. Poor baby. What a rough couple of days😢


----------



## toth boer goats

That really sucks, not a happy time for you with all the loss. 
I feel really bad for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Geez guys. This is awful. Im so sorry. Sending prayers to you.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you all.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy looks like she may go today or tomorrow. Ligaments are super soft and she had some goo this morning. Hanna is about the same as she has been.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon BEAUTIFUL Big Healthy Bucks..and easy kidding!


----------



## K.B.

ALBoerGoats said:


> Lucy looks like she may go today or tomorrow. Ligaments are super soft and she had some goo this morning. Hanna is about the same as she has been.
> View attachment 206612
> View attachment 206613


Wow WIDE LOAD coming through!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lucy is holding out on me but has had a lot of mucus discharge today. Her ligaments were a little more firm again. Meanwhile, Hanna is super uncomfortable tonight. Grinding her teeth, off by herself. I can barely feel her ligaments tonight and this morning they were still firm so definitely a big change for her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Keeping my fingers crossed 🤞...in anticipation of easy kidding & healthy kidds!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good luck! Those girls need to have their kids already they’re huge!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Well, Lucy has definitely dropped in the past two days. And still loosing her mucus plug as you can see.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How exciting...cant wait to see what she has! Keep me posted!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Unfortunately we lost both Lucy and her set of quads today. She got into the chicken coop and ate their feed. She got acidosis from that. I tried everything I could to save her. I then did a terminal c-section to try and save the babies but it was too late and they were too early. I'm so heartbroken. Two beautiful doelings and two bucklings.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I am so sorry!


----------



## Kass

Gosh that's awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

So sorry that tragedy happened, you've experienced such a tremendous loss. Sending air hugs for you.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my. Thats awful. Im soooo sorry. Such a large loss. Sending you prayers.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you all! Today has been a hard day. Lots of crying. She was my favorite girl.

But I did get some amazing news today. The opportunity to buy back Lucy's buck kid that was born in October. Brutus will be coming back home!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking.


----------



## toth boer goats

So devastating, it has been rough for you lately. 


Glad you are getting Brutus back, that is awesome.


----------



## billiejw89

Im so sorry.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Hanna is still holding out. Here's a comparison to the last time she was pregnant. Top picture is hours before she had her triplets. Bottom picture is now. She's huge! And her udder compared to when she kidded last time too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow “big” difference, she is carrying a lot of kids in there.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> Wow “big” difference, she is carrying a lot of kids in there.


Yes, I'm a bit nervous on how many. She is bigger than Lucy was and Lucy had 4 big ones even though they were at least 10 days early.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I've been testing her pee daily for ketones. So far, so good.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers for her. 
You really need a happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Yes, I would love a happy kidding! Hanna is still hanging on and she's so big!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

April 23, 2021







youtube.com












Hanging off by herself today but ligaments are still there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My goodness...She looks like a balloon! Bless her heart. Hope she kids easily with healthy wee ones.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, poor girl, she is huge.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Just checked Hanna's pee tonight. The test strip looks a different color than it has been. But does it still look negative?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good question! Its hard to tell.


----------



## toth boer goats

That color is different than the things you go off of, not sure what it is really.
Show a vet that and see what they say. 
It is confusing for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno

To me it looks like between trace and small.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Looks like today is the day. Udder is full and tight. She's talking a bunch and her ligaments are gone!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Good luck!! Hoping for a textbook kidding!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

It's go time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh my goodness, that looks like a dairy goats udder! Praying for a easy kidding and healthy.kidds, no problems. Please.keep.me posted! Cant wait to see!!!!  🥰


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Triplets! 8 lb boy, 10 lb girl, and 11 lb boy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

AWESOME TRIPLETS! Congrats! Hows mama? How are you guys?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Congratulations!!! 🥳


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s amazing news! Congratulations on the beautiful triplets!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable. 

As big as she was I swore she was having more. But hey, glad all went well and everyone is ok.


----------

